# Seiko 7002-700 Bezel Ratchet Repair



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

In an earlier thread I wrote about the missing ball/spring and was advised to use a spring bar spring and the ball from a ball point pen. Well the job is now done, although not quite as intended.......

Firstly thanks to Jase who came to my rescue with the spring bars. I eventually got the spring out of one (you should have seen me.... the kids learned a few new words....) which of course was far too long. Unfortunately I never quite manged to get the ball out of a Bic medium biro. I did manage to get blue ink everywhere, though, and I can tell you it is a bugger to shift.

The best I could manage was to snip off the very tip part which contained the ball but even when I managed to find the bloody thing after dropping it onto the carpet it was impossible to hold/manouevre it into place and when I just about got it there (and we are into the third hour now.....) it was obvious that it was too bloody big!!!

However I discovered there was a small sleeve located within the hole. I simply took this sleeve out, cut off a short length of spring, fitted the spring into the hole and put the sleeve over the top of the spring and reassembled the bezel. Et Voila! I actually removed it once and used a slightly longer spring and it works very well. It's movement is not quite as good as the ratcheting of the bezel on my SKX models or the 6309 but I am well pleased with the result, even though it took all of Saturday afternoon.

All I have to do now is stop buying watches for long enough to save up some money and send the 7002 away for a service as the damn thing keeps stopping.

Rob


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Rob,









Sounds like a adventure..


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Rob, did yours have any kind of clip to hold the bezel on? Mine doesn't and comes off with little effort.









Toby


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Ironpants said:


> Rob, did yours have any kind of clip to hold the bezel on? Mine doesn't and comes off with little effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the bezel is a press fit.

1) Remove it by gently prising it off with the small blade of a Swiss army knife.

2) Hold thumb under cold tap for two minutes until blood stops.

3) Get sticking plaster and ignore sniggers of children.

4) Clean blood off table and sundry furniture.

5) To refit the bezel simply hold it in place, nice and level, and exert pressure with the thumbs and it should click on OK.

Finally clean blood off watch, and the job's a good 'un!

Rob


----------

